# Cramps, wind, af pains - first ever 2ww & need some reassurance



## lexx7 (Oct 19, 2011)

I'm driving myself slowly    My husband had to go back to work yesterday morning and so I'm on my own (with my wonderful dog) until tomorrow night when he can work from home for a few days.

I had et on Monday (23rd) - a perfect top class embryo (this is what the consultant said, he didn't tell me the grade, cells etc...)  I had a few ovary cramps on the Monday but et was at 6pm so just went to bed about 10pm.  I have been on the sofa all day yesterday but have had to get up a lot to go to the loo (have a comprimised bladder and drinking lots) and also get my food etc and let my dog out.  Every time I move I get very strong cramps that were mostly in the ovary area yesterday, along with tummy cramps higher up.  Today I've got the same cramps but stronger and also af like pains centrally (uterus??) that are making my bladder & urethra hurt    My lovely dog decided to do her business in the house last night as she was desperate by the time I got up and downstairs (she doesn't do this normally bless her) and so I had to scrub the carpet and then worried about the cramping  

I've been taking one estrogen tablet in the morning and 3x 200mg cyclogest rectally since ec but until et, I hadn't  had any cramping at all so assume it's not all from taking those?

Are these pains normal and all ok?  I haven't had any implantation bleeding but hope that arrives soon    I've got about 20 cheap tests in my bedroom and although it's way too early, I swear they are calling me to use them    See, told you I'm going    

Thanks for any help and advise


----------



## Mistygal (Nov 19, 2010)

Hi Lexx

I am similar to you as I has ET on Monday too. I have had a few cramps - but have been told on previous cycles that this is the uterus stretching to allow the embie to settle in   

Your embie sounded great quality - so it must be snuggling in tight!!

MY DH is overseas with work too - since yesterday and I am finding it much harder too. Very emotional and days and days to go yet! 

Step way from the pee sticks   they couldn't work for at least another 6 days or so and it is depressing to get a false negative even if you tell yourself it is one.

Love and hugs

Mistygal x


----------



## lexx7 (Oct 19, 2011)

Thanks for your reply Mistygal    I'm guessing your otd is earlier than mine due to you having a 5day et?  My otd isn't until 8th May which feels like forever away    I will pray for you too and sending you lots of magical postive vibes   

It's a bummer when dh's work away - mine has been doing so for about a year and until now, it hadn't overly bothered me and I have reluctantly got used to it, but now I really want him here to do everything and give us the best chance of success.  Tried contacting my neighbour to ask for her help with our wonderful dog, as she offered, but no reply as yet    I don't have any other friends and family local or that can help me out  

Are your cramps when you move/get up from sitting, or all the time?  I'm getting so much cramping in my tummy, ovaires and some central, every time I get up from sitting.  Really hope it is baby all heatlhy and getting comfy in my uterus


----------



## lexx7 (Oct 19, 2011)

.........I'm really contemplating ringing the clinic - who are always very busy and rarely get back to me    I just don't know if this amount of cramping is normal in the first 2 days after et.......?


----------



## Mistygal (Nov 19, 2010)

Hi Lex

My cramps are just random stabs this time. I can't remember exactly from last cycle. Other thing is trapped wind that can give cramps as well which is very common after EC and ET   

Why not give your clinic a call just to set your mind at rest? I called mine about something this morning even though I knew it was probably okay - it just relaxed me.

My OTD is 2nd May. My clinic test quite early compared to some at 14 days after EC.

Mistgal xxx


----------



## lexx7 (Oct 19, 2011)

I haven't managed to speak to anyone that can give me an answer at the clinic  

I  just hope this amount of cramping is a good thing - I now feel very bloated and windy    and still getting the cramps and pains in my ovaries and occasionaly centrally when I get up from being seated and generally moving about.  Dh just told me to relax - errrr, trying saying that to my face instead of over the phone mr    He also then said, as every day passes, he wants this more and more    

Will try the clinic tomorrow but will probably just get - "oh it's fine!"  Which, I sincerely hope it is


----------

